# resting time for gouda



## azcharlie (Dec 12, 2021)

I have been smoking cheese for about 5 years now and I finely got around to gouda. I have a question about how long to let it rest. I let all my cheeses rest for 15 days except motz. So how long do you let gouda rest?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2021)

If 15 days is what you do for your other cheeses. Then I would do the same for the gouda. 

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2021)

Going off the topic for a moment, how much time do you apply for motz as compared to your typical 15 day period?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> If 15 days is what you do for your other cheeses. Then I would do the same for the gouda.
> 
> Chris


This is excellent advice.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2021)

I let all my cheeses rest for 2-4 weeks except mozz. I let that go longer, at least 2 months if it's fresh mozz. How long do you let yours go?


----------

